# The Sacred Calligrapher's Cottage - April 2014



## mockingbird (Apr 10, 2014)

*Mockingbirds tour part 5*

Before I begin big thanks to _Nakedeye_ for this place, while my tour crew decided to have some food/rest and enjoy the sights, I ventured off solo to another site this time accompanied by a strangers sheep dog, who seemed interested in what I was doing.

I know cunningplan recently put this up but I may show something different with my solo explore.

So with a strangers dog by my side, I made my way to this beautiful place, it felt like a real adventure especially with a furry companion that seemed to actually wait outside, was rather a nice moment when I came out and the dog was just there still, infact I thanked him for finding the canoe for me! (he seemed to know the route) 






































































Cheers for looking everyone!


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 10, 2014)

Brilliant as always shagga!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 10, 2014)

Another great location and great photos.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 11, 2014)

A great set of very atmospheric photographs and that first image is one of the best 'scene' setters I have seen on here. Being a dog person myself, I like the thought of your four legged guide on this one - thanks for a really interesting and different take on this place.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone so far for the comments on this, was not sure if to post it, as Cunningplan pretty much showed tonnes in his report, was odd to say the least that the sheep dog was just roaming around an decided to follow me about an stayed with me, I guess he was my safe guide as the floors where dangerous upstairs


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 11, 2014)

Another fab report!
Loving the dog!


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 11, 2014)

No! you've done a great job again, I also love the first shot its one of those "I wish I had taken that" ones.
Upstairs was not as bad as Mad Cat but quite soft underfoot in places.
Great set as normal


----------



## krela (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you sure there weren't some children stuck down the well??


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 11, 2014)

A really well taken set, the book photo is a nice touch. I wonder if you were nervous with all those crossbow bolts around the place?


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 11, 2014)

What a cool little place


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2014)

Stunning photos sir! Great stuff! 
Not a bad location too 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great collection of images thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2014)

Think the dog belong to a house in a similar condition but obviously lived in, as for the arrows and such no, on the stairs was some form of archery circular board wish I got a shot of it now.
Cheers for the comments  more to come!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Think the dog belong to a house in a similar condition but obviously lived in, as for the arrows and such no, on the stairs was some form of archery circular board wish I got a shot of it now.
> Cheers for the comments  more to come!



Surely those arrows are for are crossbow?


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 11, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Surely those arrows are for are crossbow?



as I said in my report they were hand made and could have been from some sort of crossbow, here's the target? mocking is talking about


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2014)

Thats it!


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2014)

If they were for a crossbow they would be bolts not arrows, arrows are for bows... (I'm being a pedant). 

They're definitely home made 16" or 20" crossbow bolts.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovely shots, would love to find places of this calibre, but I'm only a newbi at this game  
Any pics of your trusty companion that showed you the way ?


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheers Caine33
I actually didn't think of taking a picture of him, maybe next time I shall


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

that's a belter sir


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Fantastic little mooch, wish I was there..


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 16, 2014)

thats a gem,really like this one,some interesting shots,looks total untouched by the scum.......wish i could find places like this.....one day one day......


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

The mug rack by the sink is very rustic. Such a different way of life compared to how most of us live. Thanks.


----------



## decker (Nov 7, 2014)

I so like this one.. excellent pics and definitely looks haunted


----------



## darbians (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice set, good mixture of wide and close up shots


----------

